

Seattle Area Developers: GDGT Event = Your Apps + Our WP7s - BrandonWatson
http://www.manyniches.com/windows-phone/seattle-area-developers-gdgt-event/

======
jinushaun
Super short notice. The event is _today_ at 7pm at Showbox SoDo. I can't make
it, but it sounds like a great opportunity to get your hands on real WP7
devices. Wish I had found out about it earlier.

~~~
abthomson
<http://thestartupdigest.com/> is useful for finding out about events like
this in advance.

------
praeclarum
Looks like fun, I'm going to try to make it. And I'll bring my WinPhone 7
Circuit app with me. <http://icircuitapp.com>

~~~
BrandonWatson
Awesome...I can't wait to see it.

